# what side skirt is this and hood



## thispecialk (Dec 22, 2008)

so my wife just scrap the drive side side skirt now im looking to get new ones anyone know where i can get oem prepainted side skirt or does anyone know what sideskirt these are and maybe the hood also


----------



## 04torridm6 (Oct 25, 2008)

im pretty sure that is a woodward widebody kit not totally sure but its along those lines


----------



## Intouchsean (Dec 8, 2008)

That is the woodward wide body kit you can find it on 
http://gtora6.com/ 
along with the RMR body kit


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

I wish all GTOs were like this, minus the interior.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

RA6 kit and you don't want to know how much it takes to install the kit. Its like $10k+ in just labor...


----------



## Mongoose (Jun 17, 2009)

I love widebody kits and the price for your average 13 piece kit isn't bad expecially since you know not many people have one. But the time to install one is insane. It took my crew and I about 30 hours to get a perfect fit on a 90 CRX. Not to mention all the extra modificatons we had to do to make the car look and function right. We would have easily charged upwards of 7-8 grand for the install.


----------

